# Canine dancing classes



## gwnndy (Jul 7, 2008)

I would like to take canine dancing classes with my dog. Does anyone know of canine dancing classes offered within DC or MD area? Thanks.


----------



## doggie7 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Doggie Dancing*

Hi, i know you were looking for dog dancing classes in the dc or md area. 
How close to the pa border do you live? I take my dogs to dog dancing classes in Carlisle, Pa near shippensburg at Fieldwood Dog Training Center
Not sure if this helps,


----------

